# How to burn UDF dvd in FreeBSD ?



## xiaoj (Aug 8, 2009)

I have installed sysutils/dvd+rw-tools, but i can not burn udf filesystem format dvd disk.

for instance,


```
# growisofs -Z /dev/acd0 -dvd-video /usr/home/xiao/Moive/burn
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/acd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

I have file larger than 2GB, so i need udf filesystem format.
how to burn udf dvd in freebsd?


----------



## Oko (Aug 8, 2009)

Did you upload atapicam driver into the kernel?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 8, 2009)

you need to load *atapicam* (and maybe *pass*) driver
then instead of using */dev/acd0* use */dev/cd0*

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------

